# Ricers piss me off



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a ricer pass by me and ask me wtf im looking at and i said shut the f**k up ricer.
Is that unreasonable? I wasn't even looking at him. I drive a 2005 yellow GTO the ricer then pulled around revved his engine (tiny) and (dingy) sounding at me and his fat friend took his dip cup at slung it all over my car i ran after them and almost got into a fight but was broken up by a cop.

Is it unreasonable to find that car (Subaru legacy i think) and piss on it?
I think they may go to Nashville Auto Diesel College (plate number *****, state unknown) 
Give me some feed back guys I would never disgrace a fellow muscle car, a ricer on the other hang with no respect for muscle? I don't know about that. 
Give feedback and stories.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

You shouldn't get down to their level, you're a GTO owner and they just have a ricer. Go figure some dumb punk kid would do that especially when they are next to a better car. Another good example as to why a lot muscle and sports car owners don't acknowledge or respect ricers cause they're reckless and don't know any better. Their age has a lot to do with it too since most of them are young, immature, and think with a fart can and some lights they can race anyone. As for mods, most of them are broke and can't afford to really mod their cars to compete with the American or European cars since they already come with good hp/torque from the factory. 

If it makes you feel better then go for it as long as you don't get caught. Some paint thinner across the hood or body is a good idea as well if in case you need another idea.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

don't understand that mentallity. ricer clubs get together like our muscle car clubs and sometimes during the same venue. car guys are car guys and the ricers i have run into are have been cool. as by your experience, the jerks are out there, but i would hate to condem the whole group. 
reacting to someone elses stupidity is something we all must work on each day out there. i've been in your situation in which a physical confrontation was inevitable. before reacting think if there is a way out so you can drive your gto another day....that's whats really important.
like was stated above, you have a great car so try to take the high road as long as you are not backed in to a corner with no way out.


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

I suggest taking it as a rare incident. I have gotten more appreciative stares and thumbs up from passing motorists than I have had to deal with a ricer. Like the other guy said, they just dont know any better.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

vance_pounders said:


> I had a ricer pass by me and ask me wtf im looking at and i said shut the f**k up ricer.
> Is that unreasonable? I wasn't even looking at him. I drive a 2005 yellow GTO the ricer then pulled around revved his engine (tiny) and (dingy) sounding at me and his fat friend took his dip cup at slung it all over my car i ran after them and almost got into a fight but was broken up by a cop.
> 
> Is it unreasonable to find that car (Subaru legacy i think) and piss on it?
> ...



I know the feeling. I would take the advice above and stay above the fray. If you want a laugh about ricers, go to YouTube and input "Johnny Ricer." You'll laugh your head off. Regards.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> I know the feeling. I would take the advice above and stay above the fray. If you want a laugh about ricers, go to YouTube and input "Johnny Ricer." You'll laugh your head off. Regards.


:agree


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd say you ran into a single bad person. Just let it go. Revenge can't lead to anything positive but seeking revenge could lead to number of bad things happening to you and your car. I've never received anything but positive reactions from everyone who has ever spoken to me from the gangster in the caddy with 25s to the Porsche 911 to the high school kid in the old Integra with a dragging body kit. Everyone seems to love GTOs! 

(oh, except that Prius owner who tried to taunt me at the gas station... He seemed shocked when I told him I don't know how many MPGs I get. "If I did care, I'd drive a slow bland car... Like a Prius"


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont know what some of these ricer owners think. We have a awesome car. Real car people appreciate what we have. Dont do anything to make your GTO another in the junk yard. Hate to see them get wrecked by bad judgement. Let it go.

The "Johnny ricer" youtube video is priceless.


----------



## MAXEPR (Feb 4, 2009)

I was comming home this Sunday after working on my 69 bird at my buddies shop. I was in my 05 with a ricer in tow on I 80 in the left lane. He was on my tail about two miles. I took him right to the local fishing hole and let him pass as I moved to the middle lane...... He went by probably around 85-90 mph, bingo hook line and sinker.....the next he saw was a NJ state Charger on his tail. Older and much wiser here..


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:d
Nice


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Johnny Ricer was friggin' hilarious.


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

i was a ricer in highschool. but i wouldnt have thrown spit on anyones GTO. i just annoyed people with a fart can that fried hearing aides.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Our high school had a few, but they all knew their place on the food chain. Most were decent guys.


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Most Subaru drivers mainly Wrx/Sti guys some Evo people are your cocky ricers, beat an sti just yesterday and the guy wouldn't even look at me at the light after I pulled him 4 from a 40 roll, he didn't even say good run or nothing just continued looking str8 ahead.When as if I pull the honda or nissan guys they tend to always tell me good race or that my car pulls hard.So yeah, mainly all wheel drive turbo ricers lol.


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

Had a JDM civic (Actually pretty damn fast( and every meet or race spot ended in someone disagreeing or disrespecting another.

Had a SRT-4 and never seen so much respect between each other. Even went to a Sti/Evo meet and the atmosphere was completely friendly.

I'm assuming a GTO meet is the same as the SRT-4, if not better!


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

NYGGTO said:


> I'm assuming a GTO meet is the same as the SRT-4, if not better!


Should be! In general we're comprised of a better class of people IMHO.


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I get alot of compliments with my 04 GTO, but it is looked down upon by alot of the actual ricer crowd. I have respects in both aspects because my other car is a 91 Twin Turbo 300zx that is stupid fast. And let me tell you, no matter what you drive there is always going to be some punk ricer that thinks his car is the shiznit.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

I had an Evo the other weekend. He pulled on me maybe 2-3 from 65-130. It was a good series of races.

He was a good one though. I pulled along side and we chatted, turns out he had upgraded extensively, including a much larger turbo which accounted for the win. He thought it was impressive that I was completely stock

Nice guy. I have a lot of respect for people like that.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

i would kicked both thier asses then sh*t on thier car


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm liking George G's response


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When one of these guys comes up and tries to impress, take it as a compliment. They are wanting what you have and are nipping at the big dog's toes. I get it periodically I just look at them and smile. When they goose their throttle and their fart can ...farts, I give em a 400 HP salute from the Magnaflows. My wife gets a kick out of them and laughs at em. They know they're outmatched. They just wanna be loved. :willy:


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> When one of these guys comes up and tries to impress, take it as a compliment. They are wanting what you have and are nipping at the big dog's toes. I get it periodically I just look at them and smile. When they goose their throttle and their fart can ...farts, I give em a 400 HP salute from the Magnaflows. My wife gets a kick out of them and laughs at em. They know they're outmatched. They just wanna be loved. :willy:


Doesn't 400 horse sound soooo good!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> When one of these guys comes up and tries to impress, take it as a compliment. They are wanting what you have and are nipping at the big dog's toes. I get it periodically I just look at them and smile. When they goose their throttle and their fart can ...farts, I give em a 400 HP salute from the Magnaflows. My wife gets a kick out of them and laughs at em. They know they're outmatched. They just wanna be loved. :willy:


Judge, you have such a way with words. As the Obama nation continues to grind, think of it as a stimulus package for GTO worth.


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a ricer in front of me last night as I was leaving the store. He did the typical ricer take off at 4k rpms and his fart can was blaring into the night. He must have had the poor thing wound out at 40mph. By the time I hit 2nd I was at his door and the poor kid wouldnt even look at me. Those $50 paint jobs and the 3 foot tall fake aluminum wings make me laugh. God it would truly suck to belong to that crowd/genre.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Judge, you have such a way with words. As the Obama nation continues to grind, think of it as a stimulus package for GTO worth.


Ain't nothin' like stimulating them with an onslaught of 400 ponchos.


----------



## pykes04goat (Apr 4, 2009)

i live in canada and up here it is rice country haha, if anyone rolls down their windows and starts talkin **** i roll down mine and listen to what bs they have to say and roll my windows back up. when the light goes green i count to 5 then goose on it, oh how i love k&N, headers, diabloprogammer with a custom tune and throttle body. within about 5 secs i cant even see their headlights so i no longer give a damn. there are maybe 20 gtos in canada if that so no one here knows what they are about. I LOVE IT


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

I live in North Carolina and that's ALL that ride around here.Had an 06 STi pull beside me from about 3rd gear 60 roll and I pulled him by about 4-5 cars I let him get first kick as well, I tell you what that 3rd gear in these cars is something special.


----------

